# Old photo uploads lost?



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2012)

I was just looking back at this post and the photos are no longer being displayed.

Has this happened because the forum software was updated after the pictures were uploaded?

Is there anything that can be done to fix the problem? (I have also noticed it in other threads.)


----------



## ohnovino (24 Oct 2012)

I noticed pics missing in this thread yesterday, only there aren't even placeholders for them. You can only tell they used to be there because people are commenting on how great the bike looks (unless they were joking and it's gone completely over my head!).


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> I noticed pics missing in this thread yesterday, only there aren't even placeholders for them. You can only tell they used to be there because people are commenting on how great the bike looks (unless they were joking and it's gone completely over my head!).


Strange! 

Ah, yenrod - whatever happened to him?


----------



## Shaun (26 Oct 2012)

The images were moved to the new image gallery, which unfortunately broke the links. The ones for that thread are here (AFAIK):

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/norrys-other-stuff.60/view

With regard to the other thread - there are no images for that one - they're just having a laugh. 

If Norry can identify which images need to go where I can repair the post.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> The images were moved to the new image gallery, which unfortunately broke the links. The ones for that thread are here (AFAIK):
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/norrys-other-stuff.60/view
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaun!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2012)

Shaun said:


> The images were moved to the new image gallery, which unfortunately broke the links.


Were they moved in a consistent way so you could use .htaccess redirects to the new gallery?


----------



## Shaun (8 Nov 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Were they moved in a consistent way so you could use .htaccess redirects to the new gallery?


 
No.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2012)

Pandora said:


> No.


Well, maybe next time things get moved ...! 

(It's a pity because there are some interesting old threads with pictures of bikes etc. which no longer make a lot of sense.)


----------

